

One Red Cent: Curiosity Rover Totes Penny on Mars - Mz
http://www.space.com/17647-mars-rover-curiosity-lincoln-penny.html

======
theandrewbailey
Jimmy Wales (or at least Wikipedia) is sad that they didn't just send a common
ruler instead. The cycles/mm makes a very crude ruler though.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:NoCoins](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:NoCoins)

